# Too Old at 34 to Become a Police Officer?



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Am 34, fit, background in journalism and publishing. If got MA CJ at BU (and doen by 36) would I be too old to even test for a job as a Police Officer?


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Without some backdoor, (Vet Pref, Minority, Language) or a nepotism connection, you may look at 10 years+ to get a job in Mass. If you don't fit into one of the catagories, forget it or look in another state.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

wheeler said:


> Am 34, fit, background in journalism and publishing. If got MA CJ at BU (and doen by 36) would I be too old to even test for a job as a Police Officer?


Head south or to the west coast...always hiring and able to look past the age thing.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

The answer to your question is, it depends. Some civil service communities have age restrictions. Some do not. Take any test your are eligible for if you want it bad enough. Good luck!


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

There's a recent opening in Texas......

*Texas officer ends 51-year career*


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

CT takes guys of any age too...try one of the border towns...some of them let you stay living in MA...but I didn't tell you that


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

Go West My Young man


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Another option is the campus cop route...


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

The info is out there, you got to do some leg work and find it. You want it bad enough, you'll find it! Good luck.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

(Moved to correct section)

Check out this thread (http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44875) and go to the list of civil service departments, there you will find the age requirements of the various civil ones, Non-civil departments, get out your phone book and start calling.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

You can try non CS towns as well.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Wheeler it really comes down to a few things, how bad you want it, and what your willig to give up to get it..and a little bit of luck..I looked up what towns had no age limit....moved to a town that I could be older than 32 to get on....1 yr prior to taking the test...took the exam got a good score...and still wasnt good enough....thank god the 7 veterans in front of me took appointments with the fire dept..its not easy.....good luck..


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Put away your walker and rest that bad hip. Go enjoy the years you have left on the porch in a Cardigan and eating Werthers Originals you old bastard. Massachusetts thinks your inept.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I know some persons who have entered late and retired from law enforcement careers.
A couple entered police careers after retirement from the military. They were in their thirties when they entered the academy. Another had been a teacher and left that profession entering law enforcement in his late thirties. He managed to work a deal out with the state retirement board getting partial credit from his teaching years toward his police retirement.

The cases I cite are here, in NH, which has a 20 year retirement plan. 

NH, like other states, will hire you as long as you qualify physically etc. One has to remember though that in this state all officers must pass the agility test every three years for their entire career in order to maintain certification. It gets tougher as we lose our hair, hearing and the rest of the things we lose as we get older.


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm rapidly nearing the big 4 oH and I haven't given up (yet). I too decided to pursue an LE career after working another career for years, so you're not re-inventing the wheel. 

Don't give up on trying, but have a fall back plan. If you are really serious about LE though I'd take the advice posted here and try looking out west or perhaps FLA. In case you haven't figured it out, it's not easy getting on a CS department in our lovely Commonwealth. 
Good luck either way.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Come to the land of sunshine (and hurricanes), we're always looking for a few good men


----------

